# New England Emergency Contact List -- Blizzard of February 2013



## merrimacmill

With the potential for upwards of 24" - 30"+ of snow for our area, combined with the type of winds and ocean storm surges we will see, I think putting together an emergency contact list is a good idea. With this type of event, breakdowns, accidents (damaging equipment), loosing power, loosing cell service, and access to fuel stations is a reality we ALL need to plan for.

I wanted to start an UPDATED emergency contact list for all those in MA, NH, and even Maine. We are all in this for the same goal, and I myself am there to help others when I can.

With the forecasting models I have been obsessing over for the last couple days, I think this event will unfold to be a very serious situation, one that we will all remember for the rest of our lives.

With that said:

*Collin Corso 978-270-6007 and if I can't be reached, call Travis at 978-518-7487.*
*We service all of northeastern MA and southeastern NH*

While we will be just as busy as everyone else, I still want to put my information out there to help out my fellow snow contractors when and where we can, so that we can all succeed.

I encourage others to post their current contact info!

Good luck everyone, and stay safe out there!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Bill Adams 781-760-5280.
Stoneham ma.
ADAMS WELDING CO.


----------



## NAHA

Nick "naha" nahabedian
Saugus ma
781 426 1832


----------



## sectlandscaping

CT isnt important screw you! lol


----------



## johnhealey1776

*Emergencys or otherwise*

John Healey

5082237204

If you need help! Ive got an f250 and service a bunch of Residentials in Middleborough and Lakeville (where I live). I'll do what I can for your accounts, give you a ride if you break down and pull you out if you are stuck, if need be.


----------



## vlc

Good idea Collin!
Mike Sawyer
Vintage Lawn Care
968-460-3213 call or text. 
We are in the west concord, acton, Maynard, Sudbury Ma area
Plow trucks are a 3/4 ton chevy and a 1 ton dump with a spreader full of magic


----------



## CashinH&P

Awesome Idea! 

Liam Cashin 
603-714-9085

Southern NH 

I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## quigleysiding

Derrek 401-932-1319

Southern R.I.


----------



## Top Dog

we have 3 blowers two with loading chutes as the picture shows as well as 50 rubber tire loaders plus bunch of skids if anyone is serious PM me and we can discuss details

301-655-5695 office


----------



## jandjcarpentry

J and J Carpentry 
Jayson
617-966-0134
Pembroke, Duxbury and surrounding towns


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Steven Lefebvre
401-316-7990
northern rhode island (providence)
may have access to my bosses loader and skid steer if you are close and really need it


----------



## vlc

vlc;1588729 said:


> Good idea Collin!
> Mike Sawyer
> Vintage Lawn Care
> 968-460-3213 call or text.
> We are in the west concord, acton, Maynard, Sudbury Ma area
> Plow trucks are a 3/4 ton chevy and a 1 ton dump with a spreader full of magic


For some reason I can't edit my post. It's 978-460-3213


----------



## mwalsh9152

Marc Walsh
781-953-4249
Wakefield Ma area


----------



## Krrz350

Kevin Goodwin
Middleboro, wareham, west plymouth
774-766-7462


----------



## brfootball45

Kevin Donovan
508-802-1930
South shore I plow in Bridgewater,Ma

I have a one ton pickup 9' blade and two triaxle dump trucks to haul snow 
Call anytime


----------



## pats plowing

pat Dailey
Dailey Landscaping
508 864 3491 774 670 3847
central mass and northern RI


----------



## Kon

*Sub Needed in Woburn this weekend*

Subcontractor needed for commercial property in Woburn this weekend. Must be available for the duration of the storm, Friday through Sunday. Top $.

Plow Truck or Skid Steer

Call Office at 978-409-1981 or Direct at 978-835-7800


----------



## PlowinMD

Baltimore Ravens town here willing to help out those who are in the needed of extra plow. F250 Western plow. Long distance ok and except top pay only. 

Reply if serously needed


----------



## JFon101231

sectlandscaping;1588685 said:


> CT isnt important screw you! lol


Agreed - CT is part of New England, as the title indicates! I expect a bunch of neighbors etc. will be ringing my phone soon, but I only have 6 regular accounts (not my full-time gig) plus two call-ins so far, so if anyone needs help I should be able to, especially if its something to keep me busy for a while.

2002 GMC 2500HD w/ a 8' Fisher HD.
Around the Griswold/Lisbon/Plainfield/Canterbury, CT areas Would travel to Norwich area if it was worth it, but not for 1 driveway kind of thing.
Cell 860-805-three zero seven six
Jeff


----------



## Precision Lawn

Precision Lawn Service LLC here in maryland ready to help
5 skid steers 5 trucks with plows and spreader and maybe more trucks if needed


----------



## sectlandscaping

South Eastern CT/Westerly Ashaway RI
860-857-3984

3 trucks, 1 sander, 1 bobcat.
Probably wont be free till sat


----------



## Precision Lawn

Kon
what kind of equipment are you looking for
how many piece


----------



## quigleysiding

quigleysiding;1588741 said:


> Derrek 401-932-1319
> 
> Southern R.I.


My friend has a jd backho thats available if anyone needs him. He has a route but will be ready after if anyone needs him. Its a JD 110 really nice machine . He a good operater.


----------



## Perfectcutca

15 trucks 10 with plows n spreaders 3 skids 1 with plow 2 with push boxes.

In Northern VA will travel with paid travel time of $65 per hr per truck

$95 hr plowing


----------



## PlowinMD

I'm located down in Baltimore, the Home of Super Bowl Champions, would gladly to help out with my 2012 F250, 7.6 Western Plow. Long distance rate negotiable. Contact by email @ [email protected]


----------



## Perfectcutca

You guys are supposed to get some snow now off the updated maps


----------



## eric02038

PlowinMD;1590366 said:


> I'm located down in Baltimore, the Home of Super Bowl Champions, would gladly to help out with my 2012 F250, 7.6 Western Plow. Long distance rate negotiable. Contact by email @ [email protected]


Does deer antler spray help with plowing too


----------



## Fiske Plowing

available during the storm in Plymouth Kingston Carver Middleboro call if you need help
781 953 1164 Mike Fiske Construction Co 9.5 vplow and 2yd sander


----------



## YardMedic

2 trucks and a dog in Nashua NH here

Kevin Hevey
603-494-1735


----------



## Silverstreak

Available for commercial lots / etc

Have 23 wheel loaders, (4) would be available to move up to the Boston / NY / MA on saturday AM Asking $200 /hr with 12 hours work or more to cover the lowboy moves/etc all are 544j 544k 624k and 644j machines from 3yd to 7yd buckets

also have 2 bobcats immedately available $150 / hr with snow buckets

CALL MIKE BUTLER / SNOWBUTLERS @ 215-603-0500 or email [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## SuperDutyFords1

Marsh Landscape From ohio willing to send truck and crews with confirmation of work could be there before 12 tonight! 6143151058

As many or as few trucks up to 10


----------



## SuperDutyFords1

ohio boys ready and willing to travel. Hourly rate starts when we show up there is a slew of us ready to roll. 6143151058


----------



## cjshloman

CT....willi, hebron, andover, coventry, manchester and others....1 rig, wrangler with a 6.5 western, 860-966-0478. jon


----------



## L&M SNOW

*NC State Contractor Ready to Work and will Travel*

NC Contractor with a fleet of Brine & Spreader Trucks w/12ft plows ready to
travel. Hourly Rates. Please call 704-506-1612. Fully Insured


----------



## NSM

Nic Morel - 401-486-6000
2 - 1 ton trucks 
1 w/ 9' straight blade 
1 w/ 8' Fisher V 

Fully insured and available in the Greater Boston Area.


----------



## Perfectcutca

If anyone is willing to travel to VA for this storm on 3-6 I have multiple large sites. Pay in 15 days or less need quality over quantity! Must have reliable equipment and personal!


----------

